# A few from this week



## EBorraga (Apr 9, 2020)

A few from this week


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 9, 2020)

Those look great.


----------



## magpens (Apr 9, 2020)

Beautiful work !!

I like the dark red with watch parts !!!


----------



## More4dan (Apr 9, 2020)

Betty Bop is definitely my favorite. All nice work!


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## mark james (Apr 9, 2020)

Looking nice.  Have FUN!


----------



## Dalecamino (Apr 10, 2020)

Well done Ernie!


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 10, 2020)

magpens said:


> Beautiful work !!
> 
> I like the dark red with watch parts !!!


It's a custom red I mixed up using an airbrush. Brandywine Kandy Khrome by House of Color


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 10, 2020)

More4dan said:


> Betty Bop is definitely my favorite. All nice work!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


That was first ever carbon fiber for me. Gonna do a few more, but had fun with Betty. Customer wanted the time to say 4:50


----------



## EBorraga (Apr 10, 2020)

mark james said:


> Looking nice.  Have FUN!


You know it. Late night insomnia, helps make pens!!! LOL. But I always have fun. Otherwise I wouldn't make them!!


----------

